
Source Code Policy: Introduction for Public Comment - taylorbuley
https://sourcecode.cio.gov/
======
hackuser
Maybe appending "\- Request for Public Comment" to the title would make it
more descriptive.

 _... today the White House Office of Management and Budget (OMB) is releasing
a draft policy to improve the way custom-developed Government code is acquired
and distributed moving forward. This policy is consistent with the Federal
Government’s long-standing policy of ensuring that “Federal investments in IT
(information technology) are merit-based, improve the performance of our
Government, and create value for the American people.”2

This policy requires that, among other things: (1) new custom code whose
development is paid for by the Federal Government be made available for reuse
across Federal agencies; and (2) a portion of that new custom code be released
to the public as Open Source Software (OSS).

We welcome your input on this innovative draft policy ..._

~~~
taylorbuley
Unfortunately I'm seeing this too late for the edit, but thanks for the
suggestion. I didn't want to hack the title per policy but I think you're
right.

------
_delirium
Here's the press release accompanying the release of the draft policy:
[https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2016/03/09/leveraging-
americ...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2016/03/09/leveraging-american-
ingenuity-through-reusable-and-open-source-software)

------
WorldMaker
I think this an exciting policy proposal and I'm very interested to see what
sort of feedback may result.

Disclaimer: Involved in the planning stages for a custom development project
under contract for the Army Corps of Engineers. My personal opinion is that it
qualifies for this policy and that it is a good policy moving forward. So far
I have absolutely no idea of the opinions of my employer, much less the staff
we are working with at the Army Corps of Engineers.

------
nataliam511
This makes a lot of sense - also makes me laugh about how many times they've
previously duplicated software in different offices.

